# Caméra FaceTime HD + Flash + Chatroulette



## Miviera (9 Août 2011)

Bonjour, chers membres et modérateurs,

Je viens de passer à Lion et j'ai un certain soucis face à Chatroulette. 
Quand j'étais avec Snow Leopard, j'arrivais sur le site, j'autorisais que ma webcam s'allume et voilà, je clavardais.

Maintenant, avec Chrome, Firefox et Safari, je n'arrive même plus à cliquer sur Autoriser. Comme-ci je boguais. J'arrive sur le site, la fameuse petite fenêtre : Flash... Autoriser ou Refuser. Je cliquer rien ne se passe. Il n'y a même pas le bouton qui s'enfonce pour dire que nous avons cliquer. Avant je n'ai jamais eu ce problème. CTRL + Clique pour aller dans les paramètres, je ne peux même pas cliquer non plus pour changer soit Paramètres Caméra ou Micro etc... 

Bien qu'il existe plusieurs autres clients Chatroulette. Le chatroulette d'origine est mon favoris car c'est le premier réalisé et celui que tout le monde connait, il y a plus de gens et de toutes sortes de cultures. 

Bref, j'aimerais vraiment pouvoir régler ce problème, j'ai essayé de voir une nouvelle version de Flash, de firefox ou autre... Mais tous mes logiciels sont à jour. 

Merci tout le monde !


----------



## Miviera (17 Août 2011)

Rendu à la page #3, je me permet un petit UP.


----------



## Miviera (28 Août 2011)

Page #5... Encore un up.


----------



## francois_6200 (28 Août 2011)

salut regarde ici > http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/flashplayer-et-lion-808892.html


----------



## brady (7 Janvier 2012)

Miviera a dit:


> Bonjour, chers membres et modérateurs,
> 
> Je viens de passer à Lion et j'ai un certain soucis face à Chatroulette.
> Quand j'étais avec Snow Leopard, j'arrivais sur le site, j'autorisais que ma webcam s'allume et voilà, je clavardais.
> ...


merci, j'avais le même souci et maintenant ça marche


----------

